

George Church on the Future of Stem Cells - MikeCapone
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/425426/george-church-on-the-future-of-stem-cells/

======
MikeCapone
He launched the Personal Genome Project, among other things:

<http://www.personalgenomes.org/>

Really an inspirational figure working on the kind of stuff that could change
all of our lives for the better.

~~~
MikeCapone
There's a profile of George Church in the New York Times here:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/08/science/08church.html>

